# Tren and stomach issues...it's no coincidence!



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey,

So I've always see posts about stomach problems/digestion problems/egg 'sulphur' belching, bloating, h-pylori (sp!?) linked with Tren cycles.

Ive had a couple of experiences with this on tren each time putting it down to coincidence as each time I swore I ate something bad in the days it flared up.

Its no coincidence...I'm 3/4 weeks back into a hex/test e cycle and shock acid reflux all day, feels like food is coming back up with acid, bloating.

I can use rennie which helps to some extent but I don't want to be chewing on them all day for 12 weeks!

My foods same as it has been for weeks so it's not the food. I read somewhere tren increases the growth of bacteria in stomach and causes this.

I can probably get my hands on some omeprazol as I've got some kicking around where the misses had a bad stomach but again this is a short term answer.

Can any experienced tren users jump in and give any decent remedies for this?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

High progesterone causes the acid reflux, so I read from a reputable member I can't remember on another board which I can't remembers

Bicarbonate of soda, mix a teaspoon with a glass of water and you will be instantly relieved of the acid reflux burning sensation. It nuetralises your stomache acid and prepare to do a 2/3 really large sulphur burps. Usually clears your system of the gas. But it's not a long term fix.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I ask what your test dosesge is alongside your tren?

i usually only get this when I run low test with tren. When I used to run high test and a lower tren, I never got these kind of side effects.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Omeprozole is great when running tren, anything is short term relief for me.

Can purchase it really cheap from EBay


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ljb said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I've always see posts about stomach problems/digestion problems/egg 'sulphur' belching, bloating, h-pylori (sp!?) linked with Tren cycles.
> 
> ...


 Lower your dose.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sean91 said:


> High progesterone causes the acid reflux, so I read from a reputable member I can't remember on another board which I can't remembers
> 
> Bicarbonate of soda, mix a teaspoon with a glass of water and you will be instantly relieved of the acid reflux burning sensation. It nuetralises your stomache acid and prepare to do a 2/3 really large sulphur burps. Usually clears your system of the gas. But it's not a long term fix.


 Even if youv just eaten chips with loads of vinegar on?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

400-450mg tren and I'm OK. Could eat a large meal easily and can just as easily eat f**k all. Feel really good actually at this dose.

When I tried 800mg per week, that was a different story. Could tell within a couple of days that things weren't gonna end well.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I get this from just 300mg ace pw. Never got it from E for some reason but then again I never set sweats from ace but got from e so go figure.

i use one a day ratidine or rennies. Seems to be part and parcel of using a harsh aas so suck it up and get some relief until you come off.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ljb said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I've always see posts about stomach problems/digestion problems/egg 'sulphur' belching, bloating, h-pylori (sp!?) linked with Tren cycles.
> 
> ...


 I've had this once...stomach's normally fine on tren but this year's been a bit iffy (maybe getting ready to turn 40 next year lol)

Went to docs a couple months ago and they recommended me something over the counter...I think similar to omeprazol. AFAIK though omeprazol takes a few days or more to start working, but this stuff literally cleared it up overnight.

I'll get back to you in a bit when I find out what it was (the trip from bed to kitchen not happening just yet lol)


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

This is just one of the sides I get from tren, along with every other possible one it seems.

Strange because I have no other side from any other substance, not even high estrogen.

I do respond really well to it though.

I did give up on it but I am currently running it at a massive 180mg without sides, whilst still seeing some benefits.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

RRSUK said:


> This is just one of the sides I get from tren, along with every other possible one it seems.
> 
> Strange because I have no other side from any other substance, not even high estrogen.
> 
> ...


 Have you considered that the reason you get bad tren sides may be BECAUSE of high estrogen? If you're not used to having to control estrogen then the problem possibly lies there.

And...180mg???

"Wooaaah...let me load up my guns" lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

digestive enzymes have sorted all tren stomach problems for me.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Have you considered that the reason you get bad tren sides may be BECAUSE of high estrogen? If you're not used to having to control estrogen then the problem possibly lies there


 I suppose its a possibility, I have only ever had my bloods done once while on tren and they was OK at that point. But I've never managed to complete a tren cycle due sides.

I did read about false readings on tren the other day on her though, is there any truth in this?

It seems to send my liver values sky high even compared to orals.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

RRSUK said:


> I suppose its a possibility, I have only ever had my bloods done once while on tren and they was OK at that point. But I've never managed to complete a tren cycle due sides.
> 
> I did read about false readings on tren the other day on her though, is there any truth in this?
> 
> It seems to send my liver values sky high even compared to orals.


 Yeah tren will give false estrogen readings in most tests mate

I'd try a low test/ tren cycle mate, maybe 175 test 400 tren. Take the estrogen out the equation and see how you get on


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tren slows down my indigestion. Eating any fruit in the evening gives me a killer acid reflux over night. Digestive enzymes with heavier meals, avoiding problematic foods and all is well. I'm almost ecstatic that its the only negative side I have on this cycle.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tren and other progestins make may temporarily lactose intolerant. I used to have the same problem but it was quickly solved by switching to whey isolate and by dropping dairy from my diet.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

@Ljb Nexium

Worked a treat for me...lliterally overnight


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Apple cider vinegar helped me with acid reflux. Do a shot twice a day. Tastes like ass but its fantastic stuff


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Had it something awful today but it's manageable but pretty nasty when it makes you feel ill this is on a low dose of ace! I've ran e higher with no issues


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Omneprazole and supplementing glutamine is helpful.


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Omneprazole and supplementing glutamine is helpful.


 This worked for me last year. Problem started once I had finished the tren cycle.

Doc put me on omneprazole but it can be bought over the counter. Take one in the morning and problem solved.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> digestive enzymes have sorted all tren stomach problems for me.


 Which one do you use mate?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Which one do you use mate?


 using lifeplan ones from ebay but was using quest ones from Holland and Barrett, both worked for me.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> using lifeplan ones from ebay but was using quest ones from Holland and Barrett, both worked for me.


 Does this also reduce appetite issues (if you have them)?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Does this also reduce appetite issues (if you have them)?


 yeah, this will definately help your stomach function as its sposed to.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, this will definately help your stomach function as its sposed to.


 Alright cheers I'll try them out when I'm next trenning  Don't often get the reflux but when I do it's severe for several days and has made me throw up more than once.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> High progesterone causes the acid reflux, so I read from a reputable member I can't remember on another board which I can't remembers
> 
> Bicarbonate of soda, mix a teaspoon with a glass of water and you will be instantly relieved of the acid reflux burning sensation. It nuetralises your stomache acid and prepare to do a 2/3 really large sulphur burps. Usually clears your system of the gas. But it's not a long term fix.


 Thanks mate. Interesting one I'll give it a go!


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> Can I ask what your test dosesge is alongside your tren?
> 
> i usually only get this when I run low test with tren. When I used to run high test and a lower tren, I never got these kind of side effects.


 Test is 750 tren hex 3 X 72mg


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Omeprozole is great when running tren, anything is short term relief for me.
> 
> Can purchase it really cheap from EBay


 I thought it's prescription only? Is it easy to get legit stuff on eBay? I wouldn't trust it lol


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

sen said:


> 400-450mg tren and I'm OK. Could eat a large meal easily and can just as easily eat f**k all. Feel really good actually at this dose.
> 
> When I tried 800mg per week, that was a different story. Could tell within a couple of days that things weren't gonna end well.


 I'm no where even near that. Only on 3ml of hex a week 72mg per amp


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Nexium is good and otc but it's part of the proton pump inhibitors like oneprazole and lanzprasole. I wouldn't advise using the last two the list of sides is ridiculous and not worth the hassle they can cause. Takenit from people who have stomach issues about these drugs and they'll all tell you the same. I used 1 nexium and that would last a week or two before the next pill. Take as little as possible


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ljb said:


> I thought it's prescription only? Is it easy to get legit stuff on eBay? I wouldn't trust it lol


 It's fine mate, think mine came from Sri Lanka last time.

I only use it when it starts to flare up and it works a treat.

Worst side for me when running tren


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Omeprozole is great when running tren, anything is short term relief for me.
> 
> Can purchase it really cheap from EBay


 its also very toxic - avoid


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> its also very toxic - avoid


 Small risk to take for a few weeks though.

What would you suggest as an alternative?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ljb said:


> I'm no where even near that. Only on 3ml of hex a week 72mg per amp


 s**t that's low. Well, low to be getting any shitty sides.

Where I'm at is good for results and also sides. You lower what you're using and it probably ain't gonna be worth using at all.

Maybe try a different ester? I know it shouldn't really make a difference but some do say it does.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Small risk to take for a few weeks though.
> 
> What would you suggest as an alternative?


 theres a study i seen the other day proving the stuff kills the users health .

zantac and rennie or something alkaline like bicarbonate of soda , milk helps but fcuks with cals .

list of foods that help keep the gut alkaline

https://www.betterbones.com/alkaline-balance/alkaline-forming-foods/


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

sen said:


> s**t that's low. Well, low to be getting any shitty sides.
> 
> Where I'm at is good for results and also sides. You lower what you're using and it probably ain't gonna be worth using at all.
> 
> Maybe try a different ester? I know it shouldn't really make a difference but some do say it does.


 Think I will mate. Was first time trying hex out you see. Personally so far can't say much of it lol. Strength and aggression is up but beginning to think the stomach problems outweigh it


----------



## OrcMuscle (May 9, 2021)

Ok guys I have a solid answer to this post.

Last year I began a cycle of Methyltrienolone, also known as "oral Tren".

11 days into the cycle I began to experience stomach pain after eating that would last hours. At the time I blamed the fast food I ate. As the days progressed my stomach pain increased in general, not just after eating, to the point I needed to go to hospital.

Turns out I had Acute Pancreatitis, ie. Swollen Pancreas. This explains why pain after eating; the Pancreas releases digestive acids / enzymes to digest proteins / fats in addition to Insulin. So if it's all swollen and is trying to do it's job after we eat a meal, that s**t's gunna hurt.

I just assumed it was the oral Tren and stopped running it on the day my stomach started to hurt. After about a week on diet low in fats my stomach pain subsided.

This side effect, acute Pancreatitis, confused me. I've NEVER heard of gear affecting the Pancreas. Liver yes, of course. But Pancreas??

So I did some research and found a case of a 23yr old male that was hospitalized on two completely separate occasions with Acute Pancreatitis. He also just happened to be running Tren Ace on BOTH occasions. This was my "AHA!" moment when I realized Tren 'touches' the Pancreas.

Also I just started running a Tren Blend of Ace / Enan. At 200 mg a week everything was good. I've now gone to 600mg per week and today my stomach was ****in killing me 2day. And I've had stomach acid big time when drinking beer or eating leading up to today's pain.

I'm confident in stating that the stomach pain some get from Tren... is in fact Pancreatitis; on a minor level up to an acute level.

I hope this info gives you, my 'Brothers in Iron' some insight. You guys take care.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gaviscon tablets stop it instantly for me but 4 a day isn't great. Now using nexium and seems to be working.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MRSTRONG said:


> its also very toxic - avoid


 I've been running 40mg daily for the last 12 years under supervision from my GP.... zero sides so far.

In fact I don't know of anyone who has experienced any. Would be interesting to hear from anyone that has.


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

Sulpher burps are fu**ing so bad I used to get them loads as a kid. I used to burp and quickly blow it out as hard and fast as possible to not taste/smell it and be sick


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Tren ace gives me horrendous sulphur "egg" belching. To the point where I can't even be around people. I thought it was the food I was eating but since stopping the ace it has stopped. (Still running Tren E at 400mg).

It got to the point where I couldn't even eat so it was pointless taking the ace. If I still get it from the Enth then I'll just call it a day with Tren. Just not worth it and counterproductive.

was taking omeprazole at 60mg ED plus gaviscon. Did absolutely nothing. Safe to say I won't be using ace again.


----------



## Tren2812 (Jul 28, 2021)

31205 said:


> Lower your dose.


Oh stfu idiot why should he??


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ljb said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I've always see posts about stomach problems/digestion problems/egg 'sulphur' belching, bloating, h-pylori (sp!?) linked with Tren cycles.
> 
> ...


I started using gaviscon tablets every day but now I only have to use them every week, if that. 
Life changers those things.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tren2812 said:


> Oh stfu idiot why should he??


4 years late answering this


----------



## Oat muncher (Jul 15, 2021)

Ljb said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I've always see posts about stomach problems/digestion problems/egg 'sulphur' belching, bloating, h-pylori (sp!?) linked with Tren cycles.
> 
> ...


I used to work with a guy that used International Pharma Tren Hexy back in 2008ish that had that burping you talk about!


Ljb said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I've always see posts about stomach problems/digestion problems/egg 'sulphur' belching, bloating, h-pylori (sp!?) linked with Tren cycles.
> 
> ...


I worked with a guy using Tren that had exactly those issues. He looked rough at work one day (I worked in Discount Supplements in Essex) and I honestly thought he'd farted (or shit himself!) The smell was horrendous and when he said it was from a burp I was amazed! I told him to go to the docs as it honestly smelt horrifying haha! He was using Tren Hex at the time, I didn't know the two were linked!


----------



## JakobJuice (Nov 15, 2017)

It‘s Most likely histamine, quercetin + Vitamin c + sometimes diamine oxidase tabs sorted me out. No stomach Problems. No bloat. No „Acid reflux feeling“. There is a podcast from dr. Dean about it with josh jewitt(?), tried his theory and he was bang on.


----------

